# Zelensky alla CNN: "Negoziati con Putin o è terza guerra mondiale"



## fabri47 (20 Marzo 2022)

Il presidente ucraino *Volodimir Zelensky* alla CNN: _* "Sono pronto per le trattative con Putin. Ero pronto negli ultimi due anni. E penso che senza negoziati non possiamo porre fine a questa guerra...Dobbiamo utilizzare qualsiasi formato, qualsiasi possibilità, per avere l'opportunità di negoziare la possibilità di parlare con Putin. Ma se questi tentativi falliscono, ciò significherebbe che questa è una terza guerra mondiale*"._


----------



## fabri47 (20 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente ucraino *Volodimir Zelensky* alla CNN: _* "Sono pronto per le trattative con Putin. Ero pronto negli ultimi due anni. E penso che senza negoziati non possiamo porre fine a questa guerra...Dobbiamo utilizzare qualsiasi formato, qualsiasi possibilità, per avere l'opportunità di negoziare la possibilità di parlare con Putin. Ma se questi tentativi falliscono, ciò significherebbe che questa è una terza guerra mondiale*"._


Intanto su Rai 1, esibizione di Fabrizio Moro con la canzone che ha vinto sanremo "Non mi avete fatto niente" che urla "LE VOSTRE INUTILI GUERREEEEH".


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera si riporta che, secondo la Turchia, Mosca e Kiev sono vicine ad un accordo.


----------



## Dexter (20 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente ucraino *Volodimir Zelensky* alla CNN: _* "Sono pronto per le trattative con Putin. Ero pronto negli ultimi due anni. E penso che senza negoziati non possiamo porre fine a questa guerra...Dobbiamo utilizzare qualsiasi formato, qualsiasi possibilità, per avere l'opportunità di negoziare la possibilità di parlare con Putin. Ma se questi tentativi falliscono, ciò significherebbe che questa è una terza guerra mondiale*"._


Se questi tentativi falliscono amen, mi dispiace per l'Ucraina. Il sogno di questo cocainomane del cax é trascinare tutti nel baratro comunque, s é capito. Dichiarazioni imbarazzanti (le ennesime)


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente ucraino *Volodimir Zelensky* alla CNN: _* "Sono pronto per le trattative con Putin. Ero pronto negli ultimi due anni. E penso che senza negoziati non possiamo porre fine a questa guerra...Dobbiamo utilizzare qualsiasi formato, qualsiasi possibilità, per avere l'opportunità di negoziare la possibilità di parlare con Putin. Ma se questi tentativi falliscono, ciò significherebbe che questa è una terza guerra mondiale*"._



Se i tentativi falliscono deve rimanere la guerra Russia-Ucraina. Zelensky fa finta di non capire.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se questi tentativi falliscono amen, mi dispiace per l'Ucraina. Il sogno di questo cocainomane del cax é trascinare tutti nel baratro comunque, s é capito. Dichiarazioni imbarazzanti (le ennesime)


Esatto.
Se questi tentativi falliscono è finita per l’ucraina. Mi spiace ma l’attore si deve rassegnare 
Ogni volta che parla dice una stupidata.


----------



## cris (20 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera si riporta che, secondo la Turchia, Mosca e Kiev sono vicine ad un accordo.


Era ora gazo


----------



## cris (20 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se questi tentativi falliscono amen, mi dispiace per l'Ucraina. Il sogno di questo cocainomane del cax é trascinare tutti nel baratro comunque, s é capito. Dichiarazioni imbarazzanti (le ennesime)


Esagerato dai


----------



## R41D3N (20 Marzo 2022)

Da chi dovrebbe pesare attentamente ogni singola parola ancora dichiarazioni imbarazzanti ed inaccettabili. Col cesso di Bidet fanno a gara a chi non perde occasione per tacere.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente ucraino *Volodimir Zelensky* alla CNN: _* "Sono pronto per le trattative con Putin. Ero pronto negli ultimi due anni. E penso che senza negoziati non possiamo porre fine a questa guerra...Dobbiamo utilizzare qualsiasi formato, qualsiasi possibilità, per avere l'opportunità di negoziare la possibilità di parlare con Putin. Ma se questi tentativi falliscono, ciò significherebbe che questa è una terza guerra mondiale*"._


 Ma falla tu la terza guerra mondiale. Su Instagram...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera si riporta che, secondo la Turchia, Mosca e Kiev sono vicine ad un accordo.


speriamo


----------



## Swaitak (20 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente ucraino *Volodimir Zelensky* alla CNN: _* "Sono pronto per le trattative con Putin. Ero pronto negli ultimi due anni. E penso che senza negoziati non possiamo porre fine a questa guerra...Dobbiamo utilizzare qualsiasi formato, qualsiasi possibilità, per avere l'opportunità di negoziare la possibilità di parlare con Putin. Ma se questi tentativi falliscono, ciò significherebbe che questa è una terza guerra mondiale*"._


Poi me lo spiega sto sillogismo il caro Voldemort


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto su Rai 1, esibizione di Fabrizio Moro con la canzone che ha vinto sanremo "Non mi avete fatto niente" che urla "LE VOSTRE INUTILI GUERREEEEH".


mi meraviglio che jovanotti abbia perso questa occasione per rifare con pelu e ligabue il "mio nome è mai piu" 2022 ukrain edition


----------



## bmb (20 Marzo 2022)

Ma guarda te se devo rischiare il culo per colpa dell'ucraina e di questo pazzo.


----------



## Sam (20 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente ucraino *Volodimir Zelensky* alla CNN: _* "Sono pronto per le trattative con Putin. Ero pronto negli ultimi due anni. E penso che senza negoziati non possiamo porre fine a questa guerra...Dobbiamo utilizzare qualsiasi formato, qualsiasi possibilità, per avere l'opportunità di negoziare la possibilità di parlare con Putin. Ma se questi tentativi falliscono, ciò significherebbe che questa è una terza guerra mondiale*"._


Povero idiota, può blaterare di guerra mondiale quanto gli pare per tenere alti gli animi di un popolo che sta morendo per una causa, la sua e quella di Nonno Biden, su cui non ha mai avuto voce in capitolo su niente.


----------



## Dexter (20 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Esagerato dai


É un ostacolo alla pace, quasi quanto Putin. É ormai "pericoloso", le sue dichiarazione sono costantemente una minaccia di conflitto mondiale..


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É un ostacolo alla pace, quasi quanto Putin. É ormai "pericoloso", le sue dichiarazione sono costantemente una minaccia di conflitto mondiale..


Mah, non penso che tu davvero creda la Nato o gli Usa entrino in guerra perché Zelinsky fa il Fedez ucraino.

Se lo faranno, non sarà certo per quello

Facciamo l' errore di guardare il dito invece della luna.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Povero idiota, può blaterare di guerra mondiale quanto gli pare per tenere alti gli animi di un popolo che sta morendo per una causa, la sua e quella di Nonno Biden, su cui non ha mai avuto voce in capitolo su niente.



Poi qualcuno si chiede perché Zelensky non attira simpatie.


----------



## Dexter (20 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, non penso che tu davvero creda la Nato o gli Usa entrino in guerra perché Zelinsky fa il Fedez ucraino.
> 
> Se lo faranno, non sarà certo per quello
> 
> Facciamo l' errore di guardare il dito invece della luna.


Ovviamente FeZez é imbeccato dalla Nato...non c é un singolo giorno in cui lui e Biden non parlino di conflitto nucleare. É per questo che la mia paura volge lo sguardo all'occidente, penso sia normale. Paura relativa al mio c*lo intendo. Dell'esito della guerra non me ne frega niente, ormai avrai capito il mio punto di vista.


----------



## Sam (20 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Poi qualcuno si chiede perché Zelensky non attira simpatie.


Zelensky non attira simpatie perché è un servo. Una marionetta di Washington con su scritto _disposable._

A questo punto mi vien pure da pensare che il suo scopo era proprio quello di portare a questa situazione, in modo da far sganciare la prona UE dalle fonti energetiche russe, e renderla ancora più succube degli interessi d’oltreoceano.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Da chi dovrebbe pesare attentamente ogni singola parola ancora dichiarazioni imbarazzanti ed inaccettabili. Col cesso di Bidet fanno a gara a chi non perde occasione per tacere.


Veramente.

Lui e bidet completamente imbarazzanti nella comunicazione


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma falla tu la terza guerra mondiale. Su Instagram...


Ma sparisca lui e l’ucraina ad un certo punto e che diamine


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, non penso che tu davvero creda la Nato o gli Usa entrino in guerra perché Zelinsky fa il Fedez ucraino.
> 
> Se lo faranno, non sarà certo per quello
> 
> Facciamo l' errore di guardare il dito invece della luna.


Fedez ucraino? Ahahahahaahah
Mi hai spaccato così 

lui non ci sta capendo più nulla comunque e ormai è ingiustificabile mi spiace. Sta continuamente sbagliando parole e parla troppo facilmente di guerra mondiale. Spero venga lasciato solo ad un certo punto


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ovviamente FeZez é imbeccato dalla Nato...non c é un singolo giorno in cui lui e Biden non parlino di conflitto nucleare. É per questo che la mia paura volge lo sguardo all'occidente, penso sia normale. Paura relativa al mio c*lo intendo. Dell'esito della guerra non me ne frega niente, ormai avrai capito il mio punto di vista.


Appunto, vedi che è totalmente inutile star qui ad insultare Piotr?

Tanto non è certo lui che conta per avviare o fermare sul nascere la War III


----------



## Sam (20 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Fedez ucraino? Ahahahahaahah
> Mi hai spaccato così
> 
> lui non ci sta capendo più nulla comunque e ormai è ingiustificabile mi spiace. Sta continuamente sbagliando parole e parla troppo facilmente di guerra mondiale. Spero venga lasciato solo ad un certo punto


Ma è sempre stato solo, nei fatti.
Per questo alza i toni così. È solo un abbaiare, un modo per non dover dire ai poveri disgraziati ucraini che prendono il fucile ogni giorno, che si stanno beccando una pallottola per guerra voluta da altri e che hanno perso prima ancora di cominciare.

Mera propaganda.

L’avevo detto all’inizio di questa storia. Non ci sarà nessuna Terza Guerra Mondiale, perché ci sono troppi equilibri da mantenere. Equilibri che piacciono a tutti, perché fanno mangiare tutti quelli seduti nel Consiglio di Sicurezza con il diritto di veto.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2022)

*La Slovacchia dispiega i missili Nato Patriot*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, non penso che tu davvero creda la Nato o gli Usa entrino in guerra perché Zelinsky fa il Fedez ucraino.
> 
> Se lo faranno, non sarà certo per quello
> 
> Facciamo l' errore di guardare il dito invece della luna.


appunto, qui dentro leggo narrazioni fantasiose, gente che pensa che sto pippo franco ucraino sia una sorta di leonida di sparta, ma veramente qualcuno pensa che un ucraino anziche dare retta all'istinto di sopravvivenza decida di farsi ammazzare perche un comico glielo ha detto in tv? Sara forse che all'ucraino girino a vortice le palle nel vedere un estraneo entrare a casa sua e distruggere tutto, sentirsi dire che si deve sottomettere e quindi decide di scegliere che forse è meglio morire libero che vivere nella miseria e senza liberta come ha gia avuto modo di sperimentare sulla sua pelle durante il periodo sovietico ?


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma è sempre stato solo, nei fatti.
> Per questo alza i toni così. È solo un abbaiare, un modo per non dover dire ai poveri disgraziati ucraini che prendono il fucile ogni giorno, che si stanno beccando una pallottola per guerra voluta da altri e che hanno perso prima ancora di cominciare.
> 
> Mera propaganda.
> ...


Speriamo sia così…


----------



## Shmuk (20 Marzo 2022)

Non fa male a paventarlo, dato che Putler ricorda un signore coi baffi e Donbass-Ucraina somigliano molto a Sudeti-Cecoslovacchia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente ucraino *Volodimir Zelensky* alla CNN: _* "Sono pronto per le trattative con Putin. Ero pronto negli ultimi due anni. E penso che senza negoziati non possiamo porre fine a questa guerra...Dobbiamo utilizzare qualsiasi formato, qualsiasi possibilità, per avere l'opportunità di negoziare la possibilità di parlare con Putin. Ma se questi tentativi falliscono, ciò significherebbe che questa è una terza guerra mondiale*"._



E' completamente andato fuori di melone anche questo.
Sempre che non stia leggendo un copione...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' completamente andato fuori di melone anche questo.
> Sempre che non stia leggendo un copione...


Diciamo che però qualche pressione ce l ha dai...


----------



## Swaitak (20 Marzo 2022)

Ansa riporta le parole di Zelensky al parlamento Israeliano: " I russi - "stanno utilizzando di nuovo queste parole,* 'la soluzione finale'*, in relazione a noi, alla nazione ucraina, è stato detto in un incontro a Mosca".

Ancora continua..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Marzo 2022)

A questo punto spero in una bella fucilata in fronte.
Una per questo pagliaccio di zelensky e una per putin.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ansa riporta le parole di Zelensky al parlamento Israeliano: " I russi - "stanno utilizzando di nuovo queste parole,* 'la soluzione finale'*, in relazione a noi, alla nazione ucraina, è stato detto in un incontro a Mosca".
> 
> Ancora continua..



Chissà con cosa ci delizierà parlando con noi.


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ansa riporta le parole di Zelensky al parlamento Israeliano: " I russi - "stanno utilizzando di nuovo queste parole,* 'la soluzione finale'*, in relazione a noi, alla nazione ucraina, è stato detto in un incontro a Mosca".
> 
> Ancora continua..


Per me è davvero convinto che la Shoah sia una truffa e sta cercando di dire agli israeliani che gli ucraini li stanno uccidendo sul serio.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Per me è davvero convinto che la Shoah sia una truffa e sta cercando di dire agli israeliani che gli ucraini li stanno uccidendo sul serio.


Macché, Zelensky è ebreo


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Macché, Zelensky è ebreo


E Kolomoisky pure. L'oligarca di famiglia ebraica è il capo e finanziatore della brigata Azov quindi fa ben peggio di Zelensky, come del resto l'ebreo ungherese finanziatore dei neonazisti e dei terroristi arabi che non può mettere più piede ad Israele. Il parlamento israeliano è furibondo per il paragone.


----------



## Shmuk (20 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Per me è davvero convinto che la Shoah sia una truffa e sta cercando di dire agli israeliani che gli ucraini li stanno uccidendo sul serio.



Ha fegato, è andato a fare il paragone con l'Olocausto alla Knesset, e i destinatari gli hanno pure detto "scandaloso". Io non lo biasimo per essersi arrischiato nel paragone, mi fa più specie che gli ebrei siano così tranchant nel rifiutare il parallelo; capisco il volersi tenere buona la Russia, che a un certo punto dovrebbe ritorcersi anche contro Israele, ma vorrei vedere loro al suo posto...avrebbero senz'altro ululato ad Hitler 2.0.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

*Israele protesta contro Zelensky. "Confronto con Olocausto scandaloso."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Israele protesta contro Zelensky. "Confronto con Olocausto scandaloso."*



In ogni parlamento ha fatto il paragone tra la guerra e un evento catastrofico per la nazione specifica.
USA- 11 settembre , Germania - Muro di Berlino, Israele - Shoah.

Stavolta la sceneggiatura ha fatto cilecca.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Israele protesta contro Zelensky. "Confronto con Olocausto scandaloso."*



Se fa inc... Israele si mette proprio male per lui.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se i tentativi falliscono deve rimanere la guerra Russia-Ucraina. Zelensky fa finta di non capire.


Dovrebbe rimanere Russia-Ucraina,ma dalle nostre parti sembra che in tanti non vedano l'ora di raccogliere cadaveri per le strade.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In ogni parlamento ha fatto il paragone tra la guerra e un evento catastrofico per la nazione specifica.
> USA- 11 settembre , Germania - Muro di Berlino, Israele - Shoah.
> 
> Stavolta la sceneggiatura ha fatto cilecca.



Da noi cosa proporrà? 

Scommetto la resistenza dei partigiani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da noi cosa proporrà?
> 
> Scommetto la resistenza dei partigiani.



Canterà Bella Ciao.
Nemmeno quotato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Israele protesta contro Zelensky. "Confronto con Olocausto scandaloso."*



Soprattutto se a fare il confronto è un comico e i suoi militari (soprattutto i nazisti del battaglione azov)


----------



## iceman. (20 Marzo 2022)

Che pagliaccio sto Zielinski


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe rimanere Russia-Ucraina,ma dalle nostre parti sembra che in tanti non vedano l'ora di raccogliere cadaveri per le strade.



Di eroi a chiacchiere è pieno. Se vogliono giocare alla guerra sanno dove andare.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Israele protesta contro Zelensky. "Confronto con Olocausto scandaloso."*


Grande israele.
Il babbeo ucraino è andato troppo oltre. Va lasciato solo.
Ti abbiamo dato una mano ora cavatela da solo bamboccio


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In ogni parlamento ha fatto il paragone tra la guerra e un evento catastrofico per la nazione specifica.
> USA- 11 settembre , Germania - Muro di Berlino, Israele - Shoah.
> 
> Stavolta la sceneggiatura ha fatto cilecca.


A noi cosa tocca? Fosse ardeatine, nazi fascismo, Ustica ?


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di eroi a chiacchiere è pieno. Se vogliono giocare alla guerra sanno dove andare.


No no,non ci vanno là, la vogliono portare qua se ancora non è chiaro.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Canterà Bella Ciao.
> Nemmeno quotato.



Con tutti i nostri commossi ad applaudire.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe rimanere Russia-Ucraina,ma dalle nostre parti sembra che in tanti non vedano l'ora di raccogliere cadaveri per le strade.


Eh ma vuoi noi rispondere alla provokazionih dell’ Hitler russoh?


----------



## Djici (20 Marzo 2022)

Mi dispiacerebbe moltissimo perché e vittima e non di certo colpevole di nulla ma quasi quasi accetterei "l'uscita di scena di Zelensky" e la capitolazione completa del Ucraina.
Poi vediamo se Putin ridiventa un piccolo angioletto o se saranno altri paesi a dovere tremare... e se ci saranno altre persone a sperare che il presidente baltico di turno passi a migliore vita pure di non fare arrabbiare Putin


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> No no,non ci vanno là, la vogliono portare qua se ancora non è chiaro.



Mi dispiace. Se vogliono fare gli eroi DEVONO andare dove serve.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Israele protesta contro Zelensky. "Confronto con Olocausto scandaloso."*



Ma figurati se questi non rimarcavano. Chiaro, #1 e vittime in credito per l'eternità.

Quell'altro poi, proprio un boccalone.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se questi non rimarcavano. Chiaro, #1 e vittime in credito per l'eternità.
> 
> Quell'altro poi, proprio un boccalone.



Non è un boccalone. Gli hanno preparato il discorso per far presa su Israele ma gli è andata male.


----------



## Shmuk (20 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> No no,non ci vanno là, la vogliono portare qua se ancora non è chiaro.



Meglio giocare in casa.


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ha fegato, è andato a fare il paragone con l'Olocausto alla Knesset, e i destinatari gli hanno pure detto "scandaloso". Io non lo biasimo per essersi arrischiato nel paragone, mi fa più specie che gli ebrei siano così tranchant nel rifiutare il parallelo; capisco il volersi tenere buona la Russia, che a un certo punto dovrebbe ritorcersi anche contro Israele, ma vorrei vedere loro al suo posto...avrebbero senz'altro ululato ad Hitler 2.0.


Dai si infuriano se fai il paragone con i pellerossa (rimasti quattro gatti nelle riserve) e gli armeni (sistematicamente sterminati in Turchia dove non né è rimasto uno) figuriamoci se non si poteva prevedere che si infuriavano per l'Ucraina.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da noi cosa proporrà?
> 
> Scommetto la resistenza dei partigiani.


potremmo replicare con un ANDRA' TUTTO BENE


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> potremmo replicare con un ANDRA' TUTTO BENE



Meglio uno "Stai sereno Zelensky" detto da Renzi.


----------



## Shmuk (20 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Dai si infuriano se fai il paragone con i pellerossa (rimasti quattro gatti nelle riserve) e gli armeni (sistematicamente sterminati in Turchia dove non né è rimasto uno) figuriamoci se non si poteva prevedere che si infuriavano per l'Ucraina.



Non ho tanto ben capito: sono i pellerossa ad infuriarsi del paragone?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Marzo 2022)

pure questo ha ampiamente rotto.
è un disco rotto.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

DOMANI RIAPRE LA BORSA DI MOSCA (prendo i popcorn)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

*Biden in Polonia il 25 marzo dopo il vertice NATO.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

*Boris Johnson: "Vado a Kiev da Zelensky, per dimostrargli il mio sostegno."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Voglio andare a Kiev da Zelensky, per dimostrargli il mio sostegno."*



Questi sono tutti fuori come un balcone... il mondo è nelle mani di pazzi.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Vado a Kiev da Zelensky, per dimostrargli il mio sostegno."*


Ma fagli una videochiamata PD


----------



## Swaitak (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden in Polonia il 25 marzo dopo il vertice NATO.*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Vado a Kiev da Zelensky, per dimostrargli il mio sostegno."*


Non parlatemi più di negoziati allora, la condizione fondamentale è l'allontanamento da questi soggetti e questi si avvicinano sempre più al confine


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Intanto un BOEING cinese con 133 passeggeri si è schiantato in Cina.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto un BOEING cinese con 133 passeggeri si è schiantato in Cina.


un po di aerei sono caduti in questi giorni, avevo letto di un altro jet in Norvegia. Non penso c'entrino con la guerra almeno il Being mi pare difficile


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> un po di aerei sono caduti in questi giorni, avevo letto di un altro jet in Norvegia. Non penso c'entrino con la guerra almeno il Being mi pare difficile


Si sì l ho riportato per dovere di cronaca... Poi non si sa mai


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Vado a Kiev da Zelensky, per dimostrargli il mio sostegno."*



Per me può anche restarci.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me può anche restarci.


Magari, ma se rimane secco ww3


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Magari, ma se rimane secco ww3



Non credo che sia così fesso da rimanerci secco. Va solo a fare propaganda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

*Oggi videoconferenza tra Biden, Macron, Draghi, Scholz e Boris.
Oggetto "discutere una risposta coordinata all'attacco immotivato della Russia all'Ucraina"*


----------



## vota DC (21 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Non ho tanto ben capito: sono i pellerossa ad infuriarsi del paragone?


Gli ebrei. I pellerossa accettano che il vero genocidio è la Shoah e minimizzano quello che è successo a loro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Oggi videoconferenza tra Biden, Macron, Draghi, Scholz e Boris.
> Oggetto "discutere una risposta coordinata all'attacco immotivato della Russia all'Ucraina"*


Questi dichiarano guerra alla Russia, occhio....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questi dichiarano guerra alla Russia, occhio....



Scaletta di incontri pericolosisssimi tra oggi e venerdì.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Vado a Kiev da Zelensky, per dimostrargli il mio sostegno."*


Magari ci rimangono tutti


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi sono tutti fuori come un balcone... il mondo è nelle mani di pazzi.


Per loro è un gioco..
Sanno che a Kiev non gli succede nulla


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questi dichiarano guerra alla Russia, occhio....



Decideranno altre sanzioni. Nulla di più.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Vado a Kiev da Zelensky, per dimostrargli il mio sostegno."*



*
Camion che trasporta diverse testate nucleari ha viaggiato per circa 600 chilometri nel Regno Unito fino a raggiungere un deposito segreto di armi.*

Sarà questo il sostegno che vorrà dimostrare all'ucraina


----------



## Shmuk (21 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per loro è un gioco..
> Sanno che a Kiev non gli succede nulla



Devi prima arrivarci a Kiev, ma immagino avvertiranno le controparti. Anche se in zona di guerra, non si sa mai...


----------



## Shmuk (21 Marzo 2022)

Non credo l'abbia fatto nessuno, ma il 25 papa Francesco "consacra la Russia al Cuore Immacolato di Maria", cercando di rispettare i tre requisiti dettati dalla "Signora di Fatima", in connessione con il famoso segreto...


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Devi prima arrivarci a Kiev, ma immagino avvertiranno le controparti. Anche se in zona di guerra, non si sa mai...


Mi pare la facciano troppo facile.
Mi sembra strano che tutto vadano in una zona di guerra senza problemi..


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Non credo l'abbia fatto nessuno, ma il 25 papa Francesco "consacra la Russia al Cuore Immacolato di Maria", cercando di rispettare i tre requisiti dettati dalla "Signora di Fatima", in connessione con il famoso segreto...


Allora la guerra finisce


----------



## Swaitak (21 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Allora la guerra finisce


solo la mamma di Lukaku può mettere fine alla guerra


----------



## Shmuk (21 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Allora la guerra finisce



Da quello che ho capito o è pace o è distruzione totale...  
Lo dico da non credente nel fatto che sia un qualcosa che venga da Dio, seppur credente che sia un qualcosa collegato al soprannaturale.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Camion che trasporta diverse testate nucleari ha viaggiato per circa 600 chilometri nel Regno Unito fino a raggiungere un deposito segreto di armi.*
> 
> Sarà questo il sostegno che vorrà dimostrare all'ucraina


Minghia, non riescono a tenersi un segreto manco sulle cose importanti comunque


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> DOMANI RIAPRE LA BORSA DI MOSCA (prendo i popcorn)



Chissa' che spettacolo, che goduriaaa


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2022)

Ci sono i russi che sequestrano le navi di grano.

Alla fine se vogliono dichiarare guerra useranno "motivazioni" come questa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Marzo 2022)

*Kremlino: non ci sono le condizioni per un incontro Putin - Zalenski
Repubblica*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho capito o è pace o è distruzione totale...
> Lo dico da non credente nel fatto che sia un qualcosa che venga da Dio, seppur credente che sia un qualcosa collegato al soprannaturale.



Ci sono altre profezie mariane che convergono.
Ne avevo parlato in un topic ma poi ho interrotto la discussione perchè era destinata ad andare in vacca.
La decisione del papa è arrivata pochi minuti dopo l'annuncio del vertice nato con Biden, il 24.

Fine marzo-aprile mesi pericolosissimi.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> solo la mamma di Lukaku può mettere fine alla guerra


Annamo bene, annamo proprio bene cit.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

Un bel malocchio della strega del Congo su Putin e Zelesnky però si potrebbe tentare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sono altre profezie mariane che convergono.
> Ne avevo parlato in un topic ma poi ho interrotto la discussione perchè era destinata ad andare in vacca.
> La decisione del papa è arrivata pochi minuti dopo l'annuncio del vertice nato con Biden, il 24.
> 
> Fine marzo-aprile mesi pericolosissimi.


Manco il tempo di passare un paio di giorni senza restrizioni... Avranno rinviato tutto di un mese di proposito


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky : russi vogliono arrivare a Berlino.*


----------



## gabri65 (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Zelensky : russi vogliono arrivare a Berlino.*



Dategli l'indirizzo di casa della van der Kulen, se ci facessero 'sto piacere non sarebbe male.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Zelensky : russi vogliono arrivare a Berlino.*



Andiamo a Berlino, Beppe!!

Non riescono a prendere una città rasa al suolo, e arrivano a Berlino?


----------



## folletto (21 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente ucraino *Volodimir Zelensky* alla CNN: _* "Sono pronto per le trattative con Putin. Ero pronto negli ultimi due anni. E penso che senza negoziati non possiamo porre fine a questa guerra...Dobbiamo utilizzare qualsiasi formato, qualsiasi possibilità, per avere l'opportunità di negoziare la possibilità di parlare con Putin. Ma se questi tentativi falliscono, ciò significherebbe che questa è una terza guerra mondiale*"._



Lo decide lui se e quando ci sarà una terza guerra mondiale?


----------



## Swaitak (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Zelensky : russi vogliono arrivare a Berlino.*


Voldemort , per passare il tempo nel bunker, starà facendo le maratone con tutta la filmografia di guerra viste tutte le frasi ad effetto che tira fuori


----------



## Shmuk (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sono altre profezie mariane che convergono.
> Ne avevo parlato in un topic ma poi ho interrotto la discussione perchè era destinata ad andare in vacca.
> La decisione del papa è arrivata pochi minuti dopo l'annuncio del vertice nato con Biden, il 24.
> 
> Fine marzo-aprile mesi pericolosissimi.



Un pò di giorni fa, sul Jerusalem Post, ho trovato queste equivalenze estrapolate dai nomi citati in Ezechiele cap.38, ad opera di un rabbino:


*> Cush* = North Sudan and Egypt
*> Gomer* = Ukraine
*> Magog* = Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Armenia, and Azerbaijan
*> Persia* = Iran
*> Put* = Libya
*> Rosh* = Russia
*> Togarmah and Tubal* = Turkey and Syria

Sempre un pò di giorni fa leggevo che la Russia è in predicato di aprire una base navale in Sudan, per dirne una...


----------



## Milanoide (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Zelensky : russi vogliono arrivare a Berlino.*


Balle! Ho appena visto un orso bianco sulla piazza di Lisbona a due passi dal mare.
L'ultima tappa del Putin tour è qui.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho capito o è pace o è distruzione totale...
> Lo dico da non credente nel fatto che sia un qualcosa che venga da Dio, seppur credente che sia un qualcosa collegato al soprannaturale.


Si però i tempi sono sbagliati ehhhh
Dovevano farlo anni e anni fa...
per scongiurare tensioni e iniziare una collaborazione non solo economica a questo punto.. dio 0 umanità 0 con grande collera dell'altissimo visto lo schifo che stiamo facendo in ogni dove nella sua creazione..


----------



## vota DC (21 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci sono i russi che sequestrano le navi di grano.
> 
> Alla fine se vogliono dichiarare guerra useranno "motivazioni" come questa.


Ma l'Ucraina non aveva chiuso le esportazioni perché aveva perso parte dei terreni agricoli e voleva tenere ciò che produceva per sfamare la popolazione? Mica inviano navi cariche all'estero mentre la popolazione rischia di morire di fame perché gli occidentali pagano di più il grano? Se vero è roba da Africa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Zelensky : russi vogliono arrivare a Berlino.*


Questo dirà di tutto e di più da qui a quando non lo prenderanno, farà tutto per coinvolgere la nato


----------



## Sam (21 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ansa riporta le parole di Zelensky al parlamento Israeliano: " I russi - "stanno utilizzando di nuovo queste parole,* 'la soluzione finale'*, in relazione a noi, alla nazione ucraina, è stato detto in un incontro a Mosca".
> 
> Ancora continua..


Quindi tra poco scopriremo SEI MILIONI di Ucraini (ebrei) morti?

I sionisti non si smentiscono mai.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

*Vicepremier russo:*

*"L'Europa non può fare a meno del gas russo a breve termine.*
*Il petrolio viene indirizzato dalle compagnie russe verso Est"*


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

*capo Repubblica Popolare di Donetsk:

"Mariupol è una grande città, servono ancora diversi giorni per prenderne il controllo"*


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

*Commissione Ue:*

*"L'accesso ai prodotti alimentari in Europa è a rischio per le famiglie a basso reddito"*


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

*ministro Esteri tedesco:

"In Europa oggi aumentiamo a 1 miliardo l'aiuto per l'acquisto di armi e mezzi militari in Ucraina"*


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

che belle notizie dal "tempio della democrazia" europea
le persone meno abbienti faranno una dieta forzata, ovviamente non equilibrata e avranno problemi di salute, mentre si incrementa l'impegno militare
io proietterei le immagini di chi riceve le armi...poi chiederei se certi soggetti verrebbero invitati per un caffè a casa....
tra le truppe ucraine figurano attualmente l'ISIS, una parte dei ceceni, nazisti, feccia internazionale tipo legione straniera


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che belle notizie dal "tempio della democrazia" europea
> le persone meno abbienti faranno una dieta forzata, ovviamente non equilibrata e avranno problemi di salute, mentre si incrementa l'impegno militare
> *io proietterei le immagini di chi riceve le armi...poi chiederei se certi soggetti verrebbero invitati per un caffè a casa....*



Per un caffè ? 
Anche come vicini di casa non sarebbe male,dopo neanche 24h molti scapperebbero a gambe levate.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Esteri tedesco:
> 
> "In Europa oggi aumentiamo a 1 miliardo l'aiuto per l'acquisto di armi e mezzi militari in Ucraina"*



Serve solo per allungare la guerra.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

*"Come parlamentari di Alternativa non parteciperemo alla seduta comune delle Camere in cui è previsto l'intervento in tandem in videoconferenza del Presidente dell'Ucraina Volodymyr Zelensky e del presidente del Consiglio Mario Draghi.*
*
Riteniamo infatti si tratti di una forzatura che non cambia di una virgola lo stato delle cose.
*
*Si tratta solo e soltanto un'operazione di marketing che non servirà a far cessare le ostilità e non avrà alcuna utilità per la parte offesa"*


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

beh meno male su un migliaio circa di scaldapoltrone alcuni hanno il coraggio di dirlo
stiamo quasi a uno su mille ce la fa...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"Come parlamentari di Alternativa non parteciperemo alla seduta comune delle Camere in cui è previsto l'intervento in tandem in videoconferenza del Presidente dell'Ucraina Volodymyr Zelensky e del presidente del Consiglio Mario Draghi.*
> 
> *Riteniamo infatti si tratti di una forzatura che non cambia di una virgola lo stato delle cose.*
> 
> *Si tratta solo e soltanto un'operazione di marketing che non servirà a far cessare le ostilità e non avrà alcuna utilità per la parte offesa"*


Non appoggio nessuno, perchè ho perso la fiducia in tutti, ma queste sono cose da opposizione. Non i fantocci M5S, Lega e FDI.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

*Onu:*

*"Già 3.5 milioni di ucraini hanno lasciato il paese"*


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Esteri tedesco:
> 
> "In Europa oggi aumentiamo a 1 miliardo l'aiuto per l'acquisto di armi e mezzi militari in Ucraina"*


Ricapitolando i poveri dovranno svenarsi per mangiare mentre loro spendono 1 mln in armi per zelecoso. 
I buoni


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

*sindaco Kiev:*

*"Coprifuoco da ora fino alla mattina del 23 marzo"*


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

*professore Giulio Sapelli:*

*"Le sanzioni fanno male più a noi che alla Russia.
Grave errore della diplomazia USA a cui l'UE si è unita.*
*Draghi è troppo allineato a Washington"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *professore Giulio Sapelli:*
> 
> *"Le sanzioni fanno male più a noi che alla Russia.
> Grave errore della diplomazia USA a cui l'UE si è unita.*
> *Draghi è troppo allineato a Washington"*



Giulio Sapelli sarà emarginato e fatto passare per pazzo tra 3,2,1...


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

del resto il mondo è compatto sulle sanzioni, infatti il planisfero è notoriamente questo
sanzioni e oceani, null'altro da segnalare nel mondo delle terre emerse




>


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

"PUTIN STA CONDUCENDO UNA BATTAGLIA PER TUTTI NOI. A PUTIN DICO: UNIAMO LE FORZE PER SCONFIGGERE INSIEME L'AGENDA GLOBALISTA" BIANCA LAURA GRANATO, SENATRICE DELLA REPUBBLICA, ELETTA 5 STELLE.

Scusate, esulo dalla notizia...ma quanta melma ci ha portato Beppe Grillo in Parlamento???


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> del resto il mondo è compatto sulle sanzioni, infatti il planisfero è notoriamente questo
> sanzioni e oceani, null'altro da segnalare nel mondo delle terre emerse


Lo vado dicendo da giorni.. Sta passando il messaggio che tutto il mondo è contro la Russia il che è falso, al solito raccontiamo i fatti con la consueta visione westcentrica


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

*Germania pensa al gas liquido del Qatar e all'idrogeno degli Emirati Arabi Uniti*

il problema è che i porti tedeschi non saranno pronti prima del 2026 ad accogliere le navi che lo trasportano e il Qatar non potrà ridistribuire il suo gas destinato in Asia verso l'Europa se non per la fine del 2025
ad oggi solo 10-15% del gas è esportabile ma la Germania non ha i terminali appunto nei porti, dovrebbe appoggiarsi alla Spagna o alla Francia che li possiedono

sull'idrogeno anche gli Emirati Arabi Uniti sono in progetto di espansione sui mercato, stavolta obiettivo 2030
il fatto è che la Germania non ha tempo, perchè ha dichiarato il governo stesso che il prossimo autunno non avranno abbastanza gas e petrolio per avere elettricità e riscaldamento nelle case senza i rifornimenti russi


grande governo anche in Germania...


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> grande governo anche in Germania...


Si sono fatti inchiappettare prima da Schroeder e poi dalla Merkel. Noi stiamo messi leggermente meglio, nonostante i cani dei 5s


----------

